# Phoenix, AZ



## DylanScully009 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi, I’m going to Phoenix Arizona oct 1-8. If anyone would like to meet up and go collecting that would be awesome! I’ll also be going to Tucson some of the days.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 6, 2019)

I am moving to Phoenix in a few months.  I'd love to meet up with some people at some point.


----------



## LuckyScorps14 (Oct 11, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> I am moving to Phoenix in a few months.  I'd love to meet up with some people at some point.


I live in central.  Let me know when you arrive.  I’m new to the hobby but my interest is snowballing.


----------



## The Shadow (Apr 21, 2020)

If anyone is in the Gilbert/East Valley area let me know, I am wanting to see come critters!


----------



## mrmann (Jun 3, 2020)

Reviving this thread from the dead. I live in downtown Phoenix and just bought my first tarantulas. Any recommendation on the best way to meet locals that are into tarantulas? Are there any local breeders I should be aware of and follow to keep an eye on what’s available?


----------

